# HSM Ammo



## Draker (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone have any experience shooting HSM in any caliber? Especially .223 or .243? I see it at Cabelas and just am curious about it in general. Thanks!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I bought 100 rounds from Cabela's for my 30-06. It shot about 1"-1.5" groups out of my Ruger M77 MkII. I have reloaded the brass, and it seems just fine. Never used it on game though.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

A guy I shoot PD with uses the stuff in 22-250 it seems to work good on them and coyotes. I do not know why he dose not reload for 250 but he does not for some reason.


----------



## jim2fish (Sep 30, 2009)

i reloaded some for my ruger 45 cal. it jammed more then not


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

A buddy shoots HSM 39gr. Blitzking Ammo out of his .204 Ruger. In his T/C Encore .204 it is SUPER ACCURATE.

Larry


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I shot a bunch of 50gr V-max HSM stuff out of one of my ARs and it was putting 5 shots into .5 inches when I was doing my part. I think HSM is pretty good stuff.


----------

